
Plant Me a Tree - nocodepiper_io
http://plantmeatree.org
======
uberman
Are you just fronting [https://teamtrees.org/](https://teamtrees.org/) or
[https://www.nationalforests.org/](https://www.nationalforests.org/)

I ask because they seem to plant a tree for a single dollar (what you state as
your cost to plant a tree).

You then divide the remaining $4 between you and the "influencer"?

That seems like an inappropriate markup to me.

As a consumer, why would I pay you $5 to plant 1 tree when some other service
will plant 5 for me?

Additionally, those other services are 501s and contributions are tax
deductible. Is your company a 501? If not, are you planning on just keeping
the tax deductions you would get from then using some other service to plant
your trees?

------
gus_massa
> _For Example, Mike wants to plant a tree for you, it cost $5, we plant a
> tree on your behalf. (operational cost 1 dollar)._

This part is very confusing. I had to read it like 3 times to understand it.
What costs $5?

You are mixing here a donation to the content author and a donation to plant a
tree. In the "buy me a coffee/beer" links, after removing any fixed and
proportional fee, all the money goes to the content author, and nobody
verifies that the money is used to buy a coffee/beer.

> _Young, healthy forests can help suppress future wildfires and reduce the
> impact of smoke on public health._

Unless you cut and remove the old trees, the new trees will be in another area
and will not suppress the wildfires.

------
nocodepiper_io
Hello world,

We just launched the waitlist for Plant Me a Tree.

The context :

Plantmeatree is a simple way to help the planet through your creative work. As
easy as "Buy Me a Coffee" for Creatives — An easy way to make a positive
impact by Giving back — Your fans are going to love it.

Your followers choose to support you AND to plant a tree for you, we use one
dollar to plant a tree, we give you 95% of the amount we keep 5% for the
platform fee.

For Example, Mike wants to plant a tree for you, it cost $5, we plant a tree
on your behalf. (operational cost 1 dollar).

We (your supporter) give you then $3.8 to support your creative work (95%) ,
we keep $0.2 to maintain the platform.

We make supporting ethical and easy.

In just a couple of clicks, your fans can make the payment (buy you a tree)
and leave a message. They don’t even have to create an account.

plantmeatree.org

